# Photo borders and signatures...



## Je-C (Oct 11, 2004)

Is there an easy way with PS to do signatures and borders?  Maybe with some sort of template or a couple clicks?  Thanks.


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 11, 2004)

You can make your own action for it.  Here's what I do.  Select-->Select All, Edit-->Stroke, (pick a dark color if your background will be light, and vice versa), stroke with 1 pixel inside.  Now Image-->Canvas size, make sure relative is selected, and increase each dimension to whatever size you want your border.  10 pixels, 150, or anywhere inbetween.  That's up to you.  You can make an action to do all of this at the click of a button, and even have it prompt you for the border size in case you want to change it from time to time.

(The stroke part is optional.)


----------

